# 686 with soft lead bullets



## johnnyjr (Aug 20, 2019)

I have been shooting soft cast bullets in my Rossi 92 with good results at 50 yards. These are sized at .360 with gas checks. Bhn of about 11. Do you suppose I can use the same bullet in my 686 6 inch without any issues. Thanks.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Should be no problem ... if they work in the Rossi Rifle they should also work in the shorter revolver barrel . 
A lot of people don't like gas checks ...but ... they go an awful long way to prevent leading . Skeeter Skelton was a fan of the Lyman 358156 gas check bullet ( 155 gr. SWC w/ GC) in 38/357 and after trying that mould ... I saw the worth of the gas check .
You should have no problems ... Keep On Keeping On !
Gary
PS - Hard bullets are way over rated ... bullet fit beats bullet hardness every time ...


----------

